# New Rebel XTI



## kiddo (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi folks;

I picked up a new camera today, a Canon Rebel XTI. Am hoping this does better than the little Nikon I've been using. I have a huge pile of pens here to photograph and will put up some shots once I get some practice in working this thing.

Is anyone else using this camera and have any tips or tricks?

Thanks much!!


----------



## jckossoy (Mar 6, 2007)

I have the Rebel XT.  Just take your time and experiment.  Now that you have this camera, be prepared the joy of spending a lot of extra money on the various lenses.  Most of the lenses that I want (I also do portrait and event photography) cost as much or more than the camera itself[].  Worth it if you want to become an avid photographer.

Kol Tov,


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't buy the Cannon, I opted for the Pentax K100D it came with a 18x55 lens and I bought a 50x100 lens for $200 bucks (ouch). DSLR's have a steep learning curve and you can spend a lifetime learning. I'm still trying to figure mine out.


----------



## kiddo (Mar 6, 2007)

Last pic with old camera. I guess I just like the composition on this shot. Contributes nothing to the group, but oh well.


----------



## penhead (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, I got the same (Pentax K100D) for Christmas. Love it, but still trying to figure out what all those knobs and buttons are for though 




> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />I didn't buy the Cannon, I opted for the Pentax K100D it came with a 18x55 lens and I bought a 50x100 lens for $200 bucks (ouch). DSLR's have a steep learning curve and you can spend a lifetime learning. I'm still trying to figure mine out.


----------

